# pepper's ghost effect in fashion show



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw on BoingBoing that Alexander McQueen's runway show last week featured Kate Moss as a ghost in a pepper's ghost effect done with a glass pyramid in the middle of the stage. You can watch it here http://www.style.com/fashionshows/collections/F2006RTW/video/AMCQUEEN

I just fast-forwarded through most of the show. The ghost effect is in the last minute or so of the video.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's pretty neat. I've always wanted to see this in effect in person--the whole Pepper's Ghost thing. The illusion is so cool on video.


----------

